# PELLET AIR RIFLE



## FRIENDLY (Apr 16, 2009)

I guys I'm new on this site so I'm not sure how its works so here I go. I'm looking for a pellet air rifle with scope that shoots a minimum of 1000 FPS.
I've had a pellet for 37 years so you can imagine its has lost a bit of its power. Because I live in Canada I need a Acquisition permit which at my age I dont feel like getting. My use is for around the house for ground hogs, skunks,etc..I wouldn't mind buying used if in good shape.

Give me a hand

Pierre


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Pierre: What caliber do you want to shoot? Getting 1000 fps with a .177 is easy; it's more difficult and expensive with a .22 (recommended).
What's your budget? 
An area to start looking is in PCPs (precharged pneumatics).
Pete


----------



## FRIENDLY (Apr 16, 2009)

I was looking at the Benjamin Super Streak that says 1100 FPS for the .22 caliber. Even if it does less with the standard pellets I would be happy.

Pierre


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Benjamin's Super Streak is a classic design. I'm sure that you would not be sorry if you bought one. They seem to have been very active in new model development. A .22 pellet at 1100 fps is nothing to sneeze at. I'm wondering what the MV will be with one of the heavy EuJin pellets. Sounds like they are closing in on .22 short performance.
Pete


----------



## bltefft (May 20, 2009)

I too am new to the world of air rifles. I discovered that the 1000 fps claim all depends on the weight of the pellet.

My New Ruger Blackhawk Air Hawk 177 Cal air rifle claims to be a 1000 fps shooter.

I shot and chronied three kinds of pellets and here's what I got.

Crosman Wad-cutter, I weighted them and they weight 7.9-8.0 g
Crosman Pointed pellet - 7.4-7.5 g
Gamos Gold Raptor - 5.1-5.2 g

Average velocities (sky screens were 13.5 ft from the end of the muzzle):

Crosman Wad-cutter, 843.5 fps (821.5 up to 859.1 - 12 pellets)
Crosman Pointed pellet, 898.3 fps (890.5 up to 905.1 - 11 pellets)
Gamos Raptor, 1086.1 (1051 up to 1118 - 10 pellets)

So, whether or not you get 1000 fps depends on the mass of the pellet.

Now, let me insert a little physics. Mass x velocity = momentum

The wad-cutter's calculation is 8.0 g x 843.2 fps = 6745.6 momentum
The Pointed pellet's calculation is 7.5 x 898.3 fps = 6737.25 mo.
The Raptor pellet's calculation is 5.2 x 1086.1 fps = 5647.72 mo.

I'm going with the pointed pellet, it's got almost as much momentum as the heavier wad cutter and about 55 fps faster.

I ain't buying any more Raptors. Too expensive, and by my calculations, 1000 less momentum than the less expensive pellets.

Hack


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

About momentum - as good a way to pick a hunting pellet as any - remember that the lighter pellet picks up velocity more quickly and thus is faster at the chrony screen but it also loses velocity, and thus momentum, more quickly. Heavier pellets will have better downrange performance.
For hunting with a .177, I'd go with a yet heavier pellet. Beeman Kodiaks and Silver Arrows (pointed) both run about 10.5 grains. Crosman makes the Premier Heavy at 10.5 and Eujin sells a .177 pellet that weighs 16.1 grains. Those are what I would use.
Pete


----------



## bltefft (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the advise. BTW, all three pellets completely penetrated a piece of pine 1 x 6 plank I found. The plank was out at 24 yds also.

Hack


----------

